# Concealed Carry questions



## Liberty1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Howdy all, new here. 

I live in NY state. Concealed carry is permitted. But not while driving. What exactly is the proper protocol for taking your gun on and off your person as you enter and leave your car?

Hope someone will help. I can't find this info anywhere. Seems strange to me that you might have to go to your trunk and arm yourself while in plain sight of folks. 

Very specifically....if you have just parked your car do you need to bring the gun back inside from the trunk and arm yourself inside the car? Or should you do it outside the car?

Seems to me gun ownership is a very tricky with all the specific little rules and the interstate rules, etc. Living in southern NY it is not unusual to visit CT and NJ. But if you want to express your 2nd ammendment rights you have to jump through hoops figuring out how to stay legal. :smt011:smt169


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

This probably won't help because I don't know the laws in NY but here in KY it is legal to keep a gun in your glove box (w/ or w/out a CCDW, locked or unlocked, loaded or unloaded). NOT in the console/armrest though. So arming / disarming would take place inside the car, or you could just keep it on you while you drive (I don't think there is law against driving armed here).

Before I finished this post I found this regarding NY state gun laws... not easy info to find (click quote to see where I found it):

"Possession of any "loaded" rifle or shotgun in a vehicle is illegal. A loaded handgun may be carried in a vehicle by a properly licensed individual."

From what I read it seems that in NY, in most cases, the license to OWN a gun also serves as a license to carry it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Also in Ky. 

A quick call to local or State police should answer any questions. Most states have a web sit for their state police also and that might be able to help you.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Also in Ky.


Near Louisville? If so CLICK ME. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Liberty1 said:


> Howdy all, new here.


Welcome aboard!



> Seems to me gun ownership is a very tricky with all the specific little rules and the interstate rules, etc. Living in southern NY it is not unusual to visit CT and NJ. But if you want to express your 2nd ammendment rights you have to jump through hoops figuring out how to stay legal.


It depends where you live. I escaped the northeast for Arizona and gun ownership and carry is now a breeze, whereas in Connecticut it was a constant uphill battle.

The laws from state to state obviously vary, but in general I think that's a good thing, at least in terms of "states rights" and federalism. Uniformity might be convenient...until that uniformity looks like California or Illinois.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup, call your State Police or who ever issues your CCW. They will have the correct answer. Never get advice to a legal question on internet forum since the "What's His Name on HGF told me it was OK to do that" defense probably won't work to well.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Just a few links in NY

http://public.leginfo.state.ny.us/menugetf.cgi?COMMONQUERY=LAWS

http://www.recguns.com/Sources/IIC4.html

NY allows concealed carry of a handgun in a motor vehicle (except of course in NYC and the BUrrows). But PLEASE do the research yourself and don't take my word for it.
Welcome.
Supposedly CT is pretty easy to get a CCW non-resident for (at least up north here). BUt NJ you are outta luck.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

as a CT resident I can tell you with complete certainty, do not carry in CT with a NY permit. NY does not recognize CT's permit, so CT announced in '06 that it will not recognize NY's.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Also, as niadhf referred, CT is easy to get a non-resident permit to carry if you already have one from your home state. Visit http://www.ct.gov/dps/cwp/view.asp?a=2158&Q=294502&dpsNav=|


----------



## Liberty1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the responses and links guys. I think the best advice for my specific questions would be the to call the NY state police. I'm not so confused about all the rules of carry. I'm confused specifically about the proper legal way to arm/disarm while entry/exit to a vehicle in a state like NY.

It is not likely I will carry very often. I'm interested in target shooting and having a gun for home defence. I'm more about the right to do so than anything else. And being a bit of a history buff in recent years has spawned my interest too. Follow the history of guns and you learn quite a bit about the world.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from the swamp. Enjoy. :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Liberty1 said:


> Follow the history of guns and you learn quite a bit about the world.


_"If you don't understand weapons you don't understand fighting. If you don't understand fighting you don't understand war. If you don't understand war you don't understand history. If you don't understand history, you might as well live with your head in a sack."_ - Jeff Cooper


----------



## Liberty1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, what a great quote! Very eloquently summarizes what I feel. More please. :smt023:smt023

Seems there are lots of folks in big cities that just don't get the big picture. I think everyone should live in the woods for a few months to understand what independence really is. Not that I've done it...but I get it. :smt1099


----------

